

Rate My Idea: OpenFunny - kapauldo

I own the domain openfunny.com and I've been meaning to do something with it, but like everyone else, I have a full plate of side projects.  So, I have decided to show the idea and get some feedback.  If anyone thinks the idea has legs and wants to do something with it, contact me by email.<p>Ok - the idea.  OpenFunny is a place that aggregates all of the funny stuff on the internet.  It takes RSS feeds from FunnyOrDie, Break.com, CollegeHumor, etc. and serves up all of their newest content on one page.  So, the user can come and see the top 10 funniest things on the internet right now.<p>I have thought about adding pictures in addition to video so things like XKCD and Cheezburger could be supported but I'm not sure.<p>Another idea is to have Facebook connect and voting so there might be 3 tabs on the top of the page - funniest, lamest, newest, kind of like Digg.<p>So, that's basically the idea, what do you think?  Thanks for any feedback or suggestions.<p>Kevin
======
retroafroman
Is this just something you'd like to do for fun, or are you going to try and
make money from it? If so, will there be problems with the content creators
not being happy about their content ending up on your site?

~~~
kapauldo
Yeah, I thought about that, but if you go look at all of these sites, they
publish their embed codes for the purpose of you adding them to your own site.
It's just that nobody has aggregated them into one place. I would love to make
money but traffic would be good enough.

~~~
retroafroman
I see. Specifically targeting content with embed codes seems like it would
leave you in the clear.

